# REI Co-op Cycles DRT 3.3 Bike



## jsimone (Dec 9, 2021)

I have been waiting for this bike to be back in stock on the REI website for a couple of months now. It just magically appeared back in stock a couple of weeks ago so I bought one and just took delivery. I think this bike represents great value for the money and compared to other bikes the component spec is better for the price. I am very impressed. I took it for an initial ride and it is very sweet.

Anyone else have any experiences with this bike that you can share with the community? The REI website has some reviews and they are all favorable.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Congratulations on your new bike!
Enjoy.


----------



## durask (Nov 16, 2020)

The only negative I heard about DRT bikes is that their paint supposedly chips very easily. That was certainly the case with my fat bike.
Perhaps investing in some 3M tape would be a good idea?


----------



## jsimone (Dec 9, 2021)

durask said:


> paint supposedly chips very easily.


Thanks for the heads-up.


----------

